#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Book - optimal control by Frank L.Lewis second edition

## nguyen vu quang

Brothers,



i'm going to school for master of automation. I need the book of optimal control by Frank L.Lewis second edition for leaning.  Please help me, may i get this book. Thanks you, brothers.See More: Book - optimal control by Frank L.Lewis second edition

----------


## aseptman

good one

----------


## ddgawali2002

Hi, pls send me the book. thanks

----------


## Amira Nasr

thanksssssssssss

----------

